# ImageMagick and non iso characters



## rodrigo (Jul 17, 2009)

After upgrading ImageMagick to 6.5.3-10, I start having issues with Latin2 (ISO-8859-2) characters : they are skipped. 
A command like 

```
convert -size 900x100 xc:black -draw 'encoding "Latin 2" font-size 40 fill white gravity Center text 0,0 "BÃ©ioÃ Ã©Ã "' /tmp/font.png
```

Just prints a single "B". Any idea ?





here some informations about the IM configutarion :


```
%identify -list configure

Path: /usr/local/lib/ImageMagick-6.5.3/config/configure.xml

Name          Value
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CC            cc -std=gnu99
CFLAGS        -I/usr/local/include/lqr-1 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -W
CONFIGURE     ./configure  '--enable-shared' '--without-dps' '--disable-hdri' '--disable-openmp' '--with-perl=/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.8' '--without-threads' '--with-modules' '--without-openexr' '--without-djvu' '--without-gslib' '--with-lqr' '--with-fpx' '--without-gvc' '--with-freetype' '--with-fontconfig' '--without-wmf' '--with-xml' '--without-rsvg' '--without-x' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--build=i386-portbld-freebsd6.2' 'build_alias=i386-portbld-freebsd6.2' 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib' 'CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include' 'CXX=c++' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe' 'FONTCONFIG_CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include' 'FONTCONFIG_LIBS=-L/usr/local/lib'
COPYRIGHT     Copyright (C) 1999-2009 ImageMagick Studio LLC
CPPFLAGS      -I/usr/local/include/ImageMagick
CXX           c++
CXXFLAGS      -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -W
DEFS          -DHAVE_CONFIG_H
DELEGATES     bzlib fpx fontconfig freetype jbig jpeg jng jp2 lcms lqr png tiff xml zlib
DISTCHECK_CONFIG_FLAGS 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe' 'CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include' 'CXX=c++' 'LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib' --disable-deprecated --with-quantum-depth=16 --with-umem=no --with-autotrace=no --with-dps=no --with-djvu=no --with-gslib=no --with-fontpath= --with-gvc=no --with-openexr=no --with-rsvg=no --with-wmf=no
EXEC-PREFIX   /usr/local
HOST          i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
LDFLAGS       -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -lfreetype -lz -L/usr/local/lib
LIB_VERSION   0x653
LIB_VERSION_NUMBER 6,5,3,10
LIBS          -lMagickCore -llcms -ltiff -lfreetype -ljpeg -L/usr/local/lib -llqr-1 -lglib-2.0 -L/usr/local/lib -lfontconfig -lbz2 -lz -lm
NAME          ImageMagick
PCFLAGS
PREFIX        /usr/local
QuantumDepth  16
RELEASE_DATE  2009-07-16
VERSION       6.5.3
WEBSITE       [url]http://www.imagemagick.org[/url]
```


----------



## rodrigo (Jul 17, 2009)

After several tries, i solve the solution converting strings into UTF8. If you uses perlmagick (Image Magick extension for perl) do something like :


```
use Encode 'decode';
$texte=decode("iso-8859-3","Ã Ã©Ã§");
$image->Annotate(pointsize=>12, fill=>'black', text=>$texte,X=>'1',Y=>'15');
```

to have a sooth rendering


----------

